# 92982



## armymomryan (Jul 13, 2010)

Have documentation for PTCA, 92982-51-LD, however, documentation states "mid anterior descending", not left anterior descending, leave off LD modifier?


----------



## 10marty (Jul 13, 2010)

I would clarify with the physician if he just forgot to dictate mid left anterior descending.  My educated guess would be LD for billing.

MJ


----------



## Jim Pawloski (Jul 13, 2010)

armymomryan said:


> Have documentation for PTCA, 92982-51-LD, however, documentation states "mid anterior descending", not left anterior descending, leave off LD modifier?



My interpretation is that the PTCA was performed in the middle of the LAD.  So I would bill it as 92982-LD

HTH,
Jim Pawloski,CIRCC


----------



## armymomryan (Jul 14, 2010)

That's what I thought too, just nice to see someone agree  Thanks for the response


----------

